# Where are the vape shops hiding?



## Coppertop (1/2/16)

So the best shop thus far close to me is vape king. I have bought all the flavors that i was interested in. Now i am looking for cake flavors. Where are more shops in the westrand?


----------



## Nightwalker (1/2/16)

Clearwater mall. Evolution vape.


----------



## Silver (2/2/16)

Coppertop said:


> So the best shop thus far close to me is vape king. I have bought all the flavors that i was interested in. Now i am looking for cake flavors. Where are more shops in the westrand?



Hi @Coppertop 
I have moved your thread to the "who has stock" forum so vendors can reply directly if they choose to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coppertop (2/2/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Coppertop
> I have moved your thread to the "who has stock" forum so vendors can reply directly if they choose to


Ahh Cool. thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (2/2/16)

@Coppertop 

We don't have a physical shop. But offer free delivery on all orders. Therefore it's easier than going to a shop  

Happy to suggest e-liquids or answer any questions. Just PM me. 

www.vaperscorner.co.za


----------



## Coppertop (2/2/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> @Coppertop
> 
> We don't have a physical shop. But offer free delivery on all orders. Therefore it's easier than going to a shop
> 
> ...


Wow thanks ! Will have a look. Specifically looking for Cake Pop, fruit loops, Doughnuts and Custard.


----------



## Vapers Corner (2/2/16)

Can recommend the following:

Treats - Vanilla bean ice cream sandwiched between two fruity pebbles rice crispy treats (not fruit loops, but also a very good fruity cereal vape) (very smooth)
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/treats-e-liquid-120ml-615?category=80

Venus - Custard, Vanilla, Creamy Icing, Caramel
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/venus-e-liquid-448?category=80&page=2

Sophia - Vanilla, Strawberry, Cupcake
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/sophia-e-liquid-453?category=80&page=2

For Doughnuts flavour, I can recommend, Mr Hardwicks - Debbie does doughnuts. unfortunately, we don't stock this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MikeVape (2/2/16)

Hi there, 

There is also Vape cartel, @KieranD can assist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

